# WayPoint Soil Test - Bermuda Lawn Newbie



## effektz (Oct 11, 2019)

Hey everyone! i did my first soil test and got back the results. I have done a ton of research on here and around the web to try to make some sense of the result numbers. I know it recommends 4-2-3 for fertilizer but the fertilizer numbers at the store do not add up for me. Based on the results, can anyone recommend a good fertilizer for me to put down?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

How often do you plan to fertilize with N and how much N are you planning to put down each time?


----------



## effektz (Oct 11, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> How often do you plan to fertilize with N and how much N are you planning to put down each time?


I figure to do the recommendation and put down 1 lb per 1k every 6 weeks


----------



## effektz (Oct 11, 2019)

g-man said:


> There is something wrong. You should do the SW1 test from waypoint. The results are not accurate to your soil (eg CEC of 60).


What do you mean by CEC? Sorry I don't know what CEC is. I did the SM3 test which was what I found on several videos online. What does the SW1 test encompass?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There is something wrong. You should do the SW1 test from waypoint. The results are not accurate to your soil (eg CEC of 60).


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

effektz said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > There is something wrong. You should do the SW1 test from waypoint. The results are not accurate to your soil (eg CEC of 60).
> ...


Your calcium is very very high. This happens in some Texas soils due to limestone. Normally the pH is high too. Your pH is not high. Something is not right. SW1 from Waypoint uses a different test method for high pH soils.


----------



## effektz (Oct 11, 2019)

g-man said:


> effektz said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


Gotcha, I'll try to do another test but does everything else seem off as well? Trying to get some fertilizer down this week if I can


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Call them and ask for advice. The calcium value is very high. They should still have your sample.

Did you apply any products recently? Like gypsum?

You can throw nitrogen without any concern.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

g-man's observation does raise an issue with the testing. Being a Texas soil, most likely the pH test is incorrect.
While you await test results using the SW1, you should be able to apply a 10-10-10 or any other triple NPK fertilizer at the rate of 1# N/thousand sq ft.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Second the advice to call Wayside


----------

